# Terms & Conditions (Invoice)



## bobo920 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm looking to add some TERMS & CONDITIONS to my invoice/contract that my clients sign regarding there job. I have been having a ton of trouble in the past and recently with clients not paying, or thinking they do not have to pay. I want to add terms that will protect me, and to make sure I get paid for the work I did.

I have searched the form, but haven't found anything yet. I'm located in southern cali. Thank you


----------



## santer (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe here

Q&A: Producing invoices | Start Up Donut

*Do I need to include terms and conditions?*

You should always have T&CS in place with your customers and make sure they’re aware of the key requirements. These explain payment terms, what happens in the case of late payment or late delivery, etc. 
Free sample terms are available online, although it’s wise to seek tailored advice. If you do not have terms in place and something goes wrong, you might not get paid. On your invoice, I’d recommend giving a simple deadline, for example, “Please pay within 30 days”.
*When should I send out my invoice?*

In accordance with the T&Cs you’ve agreed. To help with the business cashflow and administration, get them out as soon as possible and favour quick payment terms if possible, but such things can depend on your sector and type of business.
*If I want to make my terms 24 days instead of 30?*

You can do this, but it must be set out in your T&Cs and agreed by the customer. 
If you have not agreed payment terms with your customer, the default payment period is 30 days from date of invoice. The maximum payment period that can be agreed is 60 days. It’s best to have your T&Cs specifically agreed before the goods or services are supplied. As soon as an invoice becomes overdue, you should chase up payment.


----------



## rhilferding (Jun 18, 2010)

Have you considered getting paid up front or half down and half on delivery?

While terms are good, they still have to be enforced if the customer does not pay. That means collection/lawyer/expense

If the problem is significant, get paid first. The only customers you will likely lose are the ones that had no intention on paying you on time anyway.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

We do half down and half on pickup or delivery. The two times I didn't, I still haven't been paid. 1 for a church and 1 for a school. At least with the school I got half down.


----------

